# Recovery



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Can anyone help please? What is the best Recovery company to be with? ie Rac, AA or is there a specific one for Motorhomes ,Any advice would be greatly Appreciated


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We are with RAC arrival through the Camping Club. They guarantee to recover your vehicle irrespective of size. Other schemes do not provide that guarantee.
Gerry


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

RAC and C&CC they move everything,

What you do is become a member of both organisations and then ring the RAC and get added to the ARRIVAL scheme FREE it's easy peasie

Loddy


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

> RAC and C&CC they move everything,
> 
> What you do is become a member of both organisations and then ring the RACDitto and get added to the ARRIVAL scheme FREE it's easy peasie


Ditto
Lin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've got 'Europe Assist' via my insurance company [MCIA], needed their services just 3 days ago when I broke down near Oxford on the M40 & they were with me within the hour & loaded me on a flatback recovery vehicle and brought us all to our front door.
Green Flag is another good one but ensure you impress on them the size /weight of you van.
vic


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

The size limitations are the things to check for in the small print. 

There are a couple of members who have unfortunately had to call on the services of the recovery people etc, and the comments generally seem favourable in the way everything was handled. 

My cover is AA via Safeguard insurance. 

Russell


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I was with Green Flag three years ago.

My car broke down and rang for help. Chap arrived with a tow truck, didn't even open the bonnet, just towed me to a garage.

Never again!


----------



## Chetty (Mar 23, 2007)

*Recovery with RAC Arrival*

We are also with RAC Arrival through the Camping & Caravan Club. They guarantee to recover your vehicle irrespective of size. Other schemes do not provide that guarantee.

Chetty


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're with Saga. Last year in France we twice called out Fiat Camper Assistance (who were free with the new van) . The garages who eventually came out were very helpful but Camper Assistance themselves were awful to deal with from the roadside and took nearly a year to answer my subsequent letters and phone calls.

We also got a puncture that holiday and called out Saga who were excellent- calm, keeping phone time to a minimum ( a must if you are calling from a UK mobile at the roadside) and getting help to us within 30 minutes.

I know who we'll stick with when the Fiat Assistance runs out.

I wrote an account in my blog if you want to read more of the horrors of Fiat Assistance.

G


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> The size limitations are the things to check for in the small print.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell

I called the AA and asked if I could add an MH to my existing membership or open a separate cover for the MH. After some while listening to canned musak, I was told that the AA does not offer recovery for MH because of size/weight issues.

Is your cover for breakdown insurance or roadside repair/recovery?

Mike


----------

